# NS_ERROR_FAILURE on VM start



## vist (Dec 25, 2011)

Dear colleagues!

Please help me to make my VirtualBox 4 work!

I have installed FreeBSD8.2. All updates are installed. Ports are updated. Port VirtualBox is compiled with all options. Then I start KDE4. VirtualBox GUI works well. I create Virtual Machine, try to start it and have the message:


```
NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
```

What's the problem?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2011)

vist said:
			
		

> Port VirtualBox is compiled with all options.


Try again, with the default options. Only turn on options if you understand what they do.


----------



## vist (Dec 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try again, with the default options.



How to make the port compile with default options?

Do you mean I could compile some modules and they are in conflict with each other?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you enable and load the vboxdrv kernel module?
/boot/loader.conf

```
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

Or just
`# kldload vboxdrv`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 26, 2011)

vist said:
			
		

> How to make the port compile with default options?



[cmd=]make rmconfig[/cmd] and rebuild the port (leave the options screen unchanged this time).


----------



## vist (Dec 26, 2011)

> Did you enable and load the vboxdrv kernel module?



No, I did not. I didn't know anything about it. I'll try and post the result. I hope, it will start working...


----------



## vist (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the same message but in the other case: i try to connect physical SATA CD-ROM drive to the VM. I also cannot browse CD-ROM conent with the Dolphin. The folder is empty.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 28, 2011)

That sounds like a new problem encountered after the VM actually started.


----------



## vist (Dec 31, 2011)

> That sounds like a new problem encountered after the VM actually started.



Yes, it is. I will create a new thread.


----------



## vist (Dec 31, 2011)

Solved


----------

